
Mobile-First Web? - agluszak
What&#x27;s happening to the idea of the mobile-first web? Most of the new fancy APIs like notifications in mobile browsers are mainly used for bad purposes (spam from websites there&#x27;s no point getting notifications from), while legitimate usages are really uncommon. Messenger and Slack have disabled their mobile webapps and force users to install a full-blown, standalone app (which, I suppose, in terms of user-facing functionality is more or less the same, but allows for far more tracking and precious data collection). Github has recently released a beta version of their Android app. Why not put some more work into the mobile website instead?<p>In my view, mobile web is getting more and more hostile towards users with all these popups you have to close, constant nagging to install apps or add shortcuts to your launcher, weird alternative-reality AMP versions and&#x2F;or with (artificially) limited functionality
======
jascii
> but allows for far more tracking and precious data collection

I think you answered your own question there.

